# Donna the Dead



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

She looks pretty cool. That's not the one I saw at Michael's though. The one I saw was called Donna the Dead but she was short and carrying a pumpkin and just made alot of noise. I want the head dropper and the one with the candy dish. Are they also at Michael's?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

SouthernBelle said:


> She looks pretty cool. That's not the one I saw at Michael's though. The one I saw was called Donna the Dead but she was short and carrying a pumpkin and just made alot of noise. I want the head dropper and the one with the candy dish. Are they also at Michael's?


The video is there hun, it was posted on youtube. look under where it says "Donna the Dead:".
The candy Dish holder and Head dropper were purchased at Factory card and party outlet.

But yeah, she's really kool.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the Donna Head Dropper. I think it kind of looks like Ozzy Osborne, though.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I think I'm finally going to get my Donna from michaels on friday. Does the pumpkin come off easy? I'd like to add a head or something on there that she may be carrying.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

halloweenking said:


> Thanks for posting this. I think I'm finally going to get my Donna from michaels on friday. Does the pumpkin come off easy? I'd like to add a head or something on there that she may be carrying.


If you cut the wires connecting it to her hand to make the pumpkin flash, as well as the rope used to "carry" it, then yeah- What i'd do is get a very very light weight head and disconnect the pumpkin from the LED flashers in the roof of the pumpkin and try to hook them up to the head, so the head's eyes flash or something of the sort. Never put anything heavy on Donna, since her motor is so fragile and can easily strain. I plan on giving her an actual lantern next year, instead of the pumpkin- once i find one light enough.

You'll love her, i sure do.
-Anthony


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Great Thanks! Maybe I'll just end up getting one of those really light paper arms and give her a little blood on her mouth. I like your lantern idea.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I went to Michael's today and saw her there but she was high up on some cabinet so I haven't a clue what she does. Does she move a lot? What movements does she make?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Since no one sees the Youtube video of the actual life sized prop, i uploaded it onto Photobucket, here:


There, now things should be clearer. This should help out some.
-Anthony


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

They make a version of her with nothing in her hands. I'm not sure which retail stores are selling it but several people on ebay have it. Garden Ridge has a version of her, but right now I can't recall what differences there are.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Rikki said:


> They make a version of her with nothing in her hands. I'm not sure which retail stores are selling it but several people on ebay have it. Garden Ridge has a version of her, but right now I can't recall what differences there are.


There are three versions.

White gown with nothing in her hands:









Gauzey outfit with flashing Jack-o-Lantern:









Black outfit with head and knife:









All of which can be purchased. I've seen the white gown one at Factory card outlet, The Tattered one (which is the one I have) is a Michael's Exclusive, And the Black one will be sold at spencer gifts and Spirit halloween stores. They All make different noises, and the black one's eyes actually flash- the others eyes just stay stationarily lit. They have a video of the Black gowned donna on the Spirit website, Here: http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_props-accessories/animated-haunted-girl-with-vibrating-head/#

^.^ Im a wierdo, I know-
Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Hidden fcg , can you give me the size of the box please and an aprox weight of the donna from micheals ? my friend is suppose to stop tomorow after work at a micheal store and see if they have her and if she isnt too much to ship she will get her for me so we want to get a ship quote tonight on usps or ups web sites

thanks


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> Hidden fcg , can you give me the size of the box please and an aprox weight of the donna from micheals ? my friend is suppose to stop tomorow after work at a micheal store and see if they have her and if she isnt too much to ship she will get her for me so we want to get a ship quote tonight on usps or ups web sites
> 
> thanks


Well, her box is in the Garage at the moment- But I'd say maybe inbetween 3.5-4 feet in height, maybe 2-2.5 feet in width. i carried donna up and down stairs a few times, as well as had to lug the box around michaels, into the car, and out of it- so i'd say..maybe...inbetween 5-15 pounds? I think 15 pounds is a bit extreme, but i cant quite recall her exact weight, heh-

I hope it helped somewhat.
-Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

No problem! Like i said, if anyone has questions, ask away- I know most of the stuff about her anyways. LoL

Anyone else? hahaha
-Anthony


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

my micheals has the all white one with no pumpkin.
:-(


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oooooooooooohhhh....I want the one in the black dress!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Oooooooooooohhhh....I want the one in the black dress!


Haha. That would be cool in a dark room where all you could see is her pale whiteish face. Or you can do what Im gonna do. Im gonna get the michaels one and then by diffrent gowns for it.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

halloweenking said:


> Haha. That would be cool in a dark room where all you could see is her pale whiteish face. Or you can do what Im gonna do. Im gonna get the michaels one and then by diffrent gowns for it.


Thats precisly what I'm doing, I bought a black gown that looks exactly like the one she has on- same cut, same length, same collar- and i have her wearing it instead of the gauzy one. It looks so much better, and makes her face stand out alot better too.

Kinda like playing dress up with your favorite doll. LoL!
-Anthony


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok since you are the donna expert last year i bought the shaky head one shakiness still works but i get no sound and eyes flash only one time any ideas i took it apart and saw no wires loose

Help


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I've neever seen the one with the black dress! I want it!!!! Want is they key word.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I hadn't paid her much mind until my husband saw the one at Michael's and thought she was cool. I knew I had seen one with a head instead of a pumpkin, just couldn't remember much else about it.
I'll have to go by Garden Ridge today. I know they have a version of her but cannot remember which one.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Ok since you are the donna expert last year i bought the shaky head one shakiness still works but i get no sound and eyes flash only one time any ideas i took it apart and saw no wires loose
> 
> Help


Well, since it is probably a technological problem. i cant necessarily help in that extent. But I would think it is an error in the speaker, or perhaps in the actualy circuit board.

I would actually suggest just getting a new one this year, since they're like, 15 bucks at Walgreens. I got mine there last year.

-Anthony

PS- I thing GR has the white dressed Donna. xD Not Positive, but so i've heard thats the one they have.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Where can (did) you get the donna the dead head that descends and ascends? I haven't even seen that one before. Ebay?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Jottle said:


> Where can (did) you get the donna the dead head that descends and ascends? I haven't even seen that one before. Ebay?


Factory card and party outlet. ^.^ She was 19.99.

-Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i just bought one like the ones at micheals , my friend stoped for me after work friday and they had one left in a box....i should receive it probably in the mail end of next week

anthony , does her mouth move when she moans?

also any idea where i could get a white gown like the other donna's as i dont like the one she as now i want her more ghostly white ....do you think gemmy would sell me one ???? and think i am going to try and get the jack o lantern off and get her a old looking lantern instead in her hand .....


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> i just bought one like the ones at micheals , my friend stoped for me after work friday and they had one left in a box....i should receive it probably in the mail end of next week
> 
> anthony , does her mouth move when she moans?
> 
> also any idea where i could get a white gown like the other donna's as i dont like the one she as now i want her more ghostly white ....do you think gemmy would sell me one ???? and think i am going to try and get the jack o lantern off and get her a old looking lantern instead in her hand .....


Sweet, you'll love her- 

Actually, I have no idea if gemmy will sell you a gown. I may try and ask them because I want one as well, as well as another black one. The black one thats on my donna now is merely just a black Judge robe. It has sleeves that fan out that i just tied down at her wrists with thread to make them look more like the model's. The cut is the same too. right above the breast area, so as it has the same effect as her other gowns- its just more flowy and a bit of a heavier fabric.

I'd say just look around for a white night gown, or even attempt to make one on your own if gemmy doesnt allow you to get one. Im actually going to ask for the other two "Donna the Dead's" for christmas this year. LoL

hope I was of some help! You wont be disappointed with her, she's such a kickass girl. And creepy as hell when she isnt activated.
-Anthony

**EDIT** I just emailed Gemmy customer support about the gowns, and if any other part of the prop was over producted. I will let you know their response.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> thanks Anthony


No problem. 
-Anthony


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The one in white is at Garden Ridge. Too bad, I was really hoping it was the one with the head.  Unless I run across that one at a decent price, I will probably pass on Donna this year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Anthony,

Have you seen this one?
Outdoor Donna the Dead

I don't neccesarily think it looks like Donna but apparently someone does.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Rikki said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Have you seen this one?
> Outdoor Donna the Dead
> ...


Si, I have- I plan on getting it actually. LoL And Yes- it is a Donna the Dead product. xD


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow thats cool is that from michels the craft store?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

childofthenight said:


> wow thats cool is that from michels the craft store?


Yup- The life sized prop can be purchased at Michaels for 129.99, but i got her when they had put out their 40% off coupons, So the max I payed was 80 bucks.

-Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Just a quick heads up, for the Donna the Dead website that will be launched soon, gemmy released this Donna the Dead commercial that you can watch on the prop page. Here's the video link:
http://www.gemmyusa.net/gemmy/donna_dead.wmv

The site isnt launched yet, but here's the link anyways:
www.donnathedead.tv

Im really excited!
-Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

have you heared back from gemmy if they wore willing to sell a white gown uppon request to change donna ?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> have you heared back from gemmy if they wore willing to sell a white gown uppon request to change donna ?


Nothing yet, I sent a follow up email requesting an answer. If i get nothing by Wednesday, Im going to have to find other means of communicating with Gemmy. The phone hot-line is just for purchasing, returning, and customer support. not much help to me, since the girl didnt even know the site was updated, LoL

Ill see what they say- Meanwhile, My Donna Spider is on the way!
-Anthony


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont know how scary she is but she is number #1 on the freaky list. This is the kind of thing that gives you nightmares.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I just got my spider in the mail today- (THANKS DAVE!!!)

I will be sure to get video of her, once i come back from my Haunted House meeting. You'll love her-

Oh- and, still no word from Gemmy. I guess they just ignore messages like that. @[email protected] (Meanies)
-Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, here's a video!



Creepy lil' ****, aint she? I attached strings to her neck and bottom to make her hang, it looks a lot better; but yes, she does crawl across the floor. This video does her no justice, nor any of the other props. I'm Over half way to completing my collection! WHOO!
-Anthony
Checklist:
Donna the Dead•
Head Dropper•
Candy Bowl Greeter•
Shaking Spirit•
Spider Girl•
Glow-up
Floating Bride
Phantom Mirror


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

now thats scary ......wow their alot of donna stuff out there ....

how does the mirror work do you have a clip ? i was tempted to get one but didnt know how it worked ....


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> now thats scary ......wow their alot of donna stuff out there ....
> 
> how does the mirror work do you have a clip ? i was tempted to get one but didnt know how it worked ....



No, sadly- since its suppose to be at a fredmeyer i believe, and I have none even in chicago. I hope to get it at some point though, LoL.
-Anthony


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anthony,

you have probably already seen this, but I thought I would mention it. Here is a dead Donna window leacher from Oriental Trading. It is around $11 which seems like a good deal.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/appl...tk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&x=34&y=17

Matt


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

MattB said:


> Anthony,
> 
> you have probably already seen this, but I thought I would mention it. Here is a dead Donna window leacher from Oriental Trading. It is around $11 which seems like a good deal.
> 
> ...


They have her at Factory Card and Party outlet for 8.99. If there is on near you, definatly try there.

-Anthony

PS- I went to spirit yesterday to check out the new donna, Dressed in black with a head and a knife, I was thoroughly disappointed. She made the same noise as the one from michaels, her gown was of terrible quality, her knife was all bent up because it was of cheap material, and the head didnt make noise- it's eyes just lit up. Maybe when spirit has their 50% off sale after halloween, i'll change my mind and get her- But the fact she was nothing like the prototype video on the Spirit site made me really upset. The only good thing was the fact their was blood splattered on her knife and the head she held. The head even had a dent in the side of the face.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

That's odd Anthony. The Donna at my spirit was well made. The knife was extremely stiff. Her dress was a little strange though because it was almost like plastic. But like you said the head didn't do anything but light up.

It almost makes me wonder if Spirit has received some rejects?

Matt


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-SIZE-ANIMA...ryZ33804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is an example of what i mean. She's the same one i saw basically, all for accept the head doesn't have a dent in it. I guess this one was packed appropriately. The noise the prototype made started as a croaking noise like the girl from The grudge, then went into cackling, then to moaning (Much like the spider video i posted), They changed it for some reason, to the moaning mine already does. Personally, the noise it origionally had, I found was much scarier...it even creeped out my mom.

My liking for the one at spirit is very slim. I basically already have the black one since i took the white costume off mine and put a better one on her today. I'm looking for a knife, and a similer head, but I want it to be alot less heavy- since the one at spirit was like...squeaking since the head she held was so heavy.

Ill take pics soon of mine.
-Anthony


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is a photo of the box of the Spirit/Spencer's version. The head she holds vibrates excessively, and his eyes flash. Donna moans and moves side to side.

All in all I am extremely pleased.

Matt


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, i hated her in the beginning. But she's growing on me terribley. I really want her now, actually...and plan on buying her at Spencers. xD WHen i get my 20% coupon that is. 

I like her too, but odds are i may have to end up passing on her this year- because of funds that is.
-Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*Donna the Dead revisions*

Here is a pic and a clip of the revisions i did to my Donna the dead purchased at michaels. I got rid of her costume, and pumpkin lantern thingy, I then moved her led flashing circuit hookup to her other arm, after that, i put a black halloween costume on her that looked and had the exact same style as the black gown the other version wears, but so much of a better quality. I gave her a knife, and i found a mini version of the head the black one holds, it shakes, lights up, and even moans too! So it looks pretty much like the prototype video found on the spirit site.

Here's a pic:









And clip of the final product:

(yes, that is halloween playing in the background.) All in all, it costed me less then the actual black version, and i think it's so much of a better quality (it doesnt look chincy, i mean).

Im pleased. :]


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

The Head dropping donna of the dead is $14.99 at Rite Aid.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Anthony i like what you did with changing her ,good job ..... i really need to find a white gown like the other donna at least to have as an option to make her look more ghostly and i have a grounds keeper in a white gown and hat so it would go well with that......but then again , i bought that little mummy dog and when putting the doggie away i had put it at donna's feet and well they look good together .....so since i am a kid friendly haunt i am thinking of making her braids or something alike to make her more kid looking and let the mummy dog by her feet ....i wanted to change the jacko for a oil lamp looking lantern but will see.....

too bad that little dog is not sensor activated , very disapointed about that  i dont know if it would be hard or if it can be done to give him a sensor ?????


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't see the yard version on here so I though I would post this up:
http://ruralking.com/rko/cart.cgi?PRODUCT=001201950


----------



## dmialbain (Sep 25, 2007)

*Donna the Dead spider woman*

Creepy lil' ****, aint she? I attached strings to her neck and bottom to make her hang, it looks a lot better; but yes, she does crawl across the floor. This video does her no justice, nor any of the other props. I'm Over half way to completing my collection! WHOO!
-Anthony
Checklist:
Donna the Dead•
Head Dropper•
Candy Bowl Greeter•
Shaking Spirit•
Spider Girl•
Glow-up
Floating Bride
Phantom Mirror[/QUOTE]




I've been looking for this product for over two weeks now...saw several on Ebay that I wasn't the lucky bidder on. Would you mind sharing how I may go about ordering the Donna the Dead spider woman? 

My husband and I are doing a spider theme this halloween....building a giant spider with PVC piping....this would be a great item to add to the collection.

Many thanks,
Dania


----------



## dmialbain (Sep 25, 2007)

*Donna the Dead spider woman (video)*

Anthony,

Your video of the Donna the Dead spider woman was incredible. This has to be this years best new prop.

Dania


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

dmialbain said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Your video of the Donna the Dead spider woman was incredible. This has to be this years best new prop.
> 
> Dania


I got her sent to me from a man i know. I have no Garden Ridge near me, so he went out, got her, sent her to me, and i payed him back.

He's actually a member here and his name is Dave. If you want, I can give you his e-mail. I'm not too sure if they still have the spiders in stock though. They seemed kinda popular.
-Anthony


----------



## dmialbain (Sep 25, 2007)

Anthony,

Thank you for the info, any assistance is appreciated.

If anyone out there in Halloween forum can assist me in obtaining the Donna the Dead spider woman - I would reimburse for item, shipping and time and expense....plus you would have my eternal thanks. 

I'm in Michigan and unfortunately there is no Garden Ridge stores in my state. 

Many thanks,
Dania


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got one from Walmart for $79. It's pretty sweet. My two year old son HATES it. He makes me keep the "ghost girl" in the closet. This is from the kid who has to kiss Spazm, Grossferatu, Hex, and Grimrot before he goes to bed. For some reason this prop just freaks him out. Plus I've already scared a half a dozen adults with her by hiding her in the bathroom (with the sound off). In my opinion, she's a must have.


----------



## Monger (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I finally got around to do my version of Pimp my Donna the Dead. Pretty much did as the others, carpet latex and I mixed in some blood in it to give it some color. The skull is from Walmart the eyes turn different colors and the light that was in the pumpkin I just taped to her wrist and of course bloodied her up a little bit. Donna has offically been pimped.

My mom saw it and almost dropped a pan, she says I have issues.....


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

nice job monger, I actually like your version better than the stores version


----------



## Monger (Jul 8, 2007)

Halloweeeiner said:


> nice job monger, I actually like your version better than the stores version


Thanks Halloweeeiner, I have a Stabbo in the corner of my office and it sure makes for short conversations with the employees.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anthony, nice job on Donna...I have mine on order and plan to take your advice and replace her gown when she arrives...have to agree,it looks like one of Gemmy's better prop ideas!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh wow, she looks very...Dead. Hahaha, Nicely done. I usually don't like when people mess with already perfect props in my eyes, but not when they do it in a good way. And you did it in a VERY good way.

Love the blood, nicely done. :]

And thanks, BFI. I like her alot better now as well, She actually has a very old gown on- it's button down and black velvet. Alot of clothes look good on her, surprisingly- It just depends on what it is. The gown she now has completely changed her appearence- she looks so much scarier and lifelike. She even gives ME the chills! LoL
-Anthony


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

My Donna arrived....looks pretty good right out of the box....eyes do not flash as in the Spirit video.....feel this would have been a great feature...anybody hack this feature in yet?? IMy Donna could use a bit more hair... just like alot of the Gemmy products such as the Witch w/cauldron and the Edwardian Butler.
I picked up a cheap black wig from Walgreens and hot glued some extensions on her skull then combed her original hair into it...came out 100% better. Her gown is not too bad but can see why anthony changed it. this is a great prop with a little work can look much nicer and scarier. A good buy and addition to any haunt-Pete


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the gemmy Donna the Dead from Micheals. Someone said her head has to be in real tight for the eyes to glow, so check that.

I actualyl cut her hair to shoulder lengnth to give it a Child of the corn kinda feel. I'll post pics of it once i get some new batteries for the camera. I thkink it looks good. Also you can buy one of the cheap witch wigs and add it on to her.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sorry..I was not clear...my Donna's eyes glow constantly...I would prefer her eyes to flash intermittently like the Spirit Halloween video previously posted...Hopefully a simple hack is available.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I'm replying to a very old thread, but it goes to show how far behind we are in the UK with Halloween props. I just bought a Donna the dead floating version, it's the first time I've seen it here in the U.K being sold on Ebay and also the gemmy spirit ball witch!! talk about being slow getting stuff here.

My son thinks Donna sound like a whale call lol


----------



## eeyoresfan (Oct 13, 2010)

*hi*



~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> The video is there hun, it was posted on youtube. look under where it says "Donna the Dead:".
> The candy Dish holder and Head dropper were purchased at Factory card and party outlet.
> 
> But yeah, she's really kool.


 Do you have her???


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

eeyoresfan said:


> Do you have her???
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪Chloe wants to be your bride‬‏


I got my head dropper donna at walgreens.


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

i want a donna of the dead full size


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I like the Donna Head Dropper. I think it kind of looks like Ozzy Osborne, though.


..............................yeah a little.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I know this is a thread from a really long time ago but I am looking for a donna the dead (spirits version)


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure if this helps, but I did spot one for sale in Quebec

http://qc.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-et-vendre-jouets-et-jeux-HALLOWEEN-donna-la-morte-animee-donna-the-dead-animated-prop-W0QQAdIdZ505347814


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I really wish there was a store or website that had huge quantities of old/retired props that I could go to and buy everything I want that I can't get anymore!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Ya I agree, there are so many old gemmy life sizes like this, Jason, leatherface , hungry Harry, freddy, Brain monster, and much more


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Braden Horror, the video you posted is of my Donna the Dead. It took me years to find one and actually win in the bid. You should look at ebay around september, that's when people start selling old props at ebay, but watch out, some will try to take even 300 dollars out of your pocket for an old prop, you must be cold blooded there. I wish you luck!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a mint donna the dead, works great her hair has never been out of the netting! She is missing the powercord which is a 9V easy to find, any old witeless home phone base has a 9v power supply
$150 and $40 shipping, she will take a week to arrive, sorry that is the cheapest shipping
I will do paypal or any inquiries to [email protected]


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> Braden Horror, the video you posted is of my Donna the Dead. It took me years to find one and actually win in the bid. You should look at ebay around september, that's when people start selling old props at ebay, but watch out, some will try to take even 300 dollars out of your pocket for an old prop, you must be cold blooded there. I wish you luck!


I am trying to get one, how much did you pay for yours


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

170 with shipping.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Tired of trying to find her, I made my own!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> 170 with shipping.


oh nice, I still am looking


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the gemmy one in the white nightgown from 2005ish. Still works great and gets used every year. I've put full head latex masks and costumes on her too to fit my theme. she has been a witch and a pirate  She is well worth the investment although I think she was only around $100 from Walmart.com originally.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

So sorry! Donna sold today!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> 170 with shipping.


How do you collapse her? Someone needs to do that so they can ship it to me.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

MattB said:


> Here is a photo of the box of the Spirit/Spencer's version. The head she holds vibrates excessively, and his eyes flash. Donna moans and moves side to side.
> 
> All in all I am extremely pleased.
> 
> Matt


Are you planning to sell it on ebay soon, I really need one by now.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

With the exception of Ebay's "buy it now" feature, EBay is mostly auctions so they are not "taking it out of your pocket", you and/or others are bidding it up that high! the price wouldn't go up to $300 if rare gemmy stuff wasn't so in demand . Supply and demand is all it is.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one in great condition -- We store her in the box with hairnet on. She has been such a great part of our 11 years of Halloween parties but alas it's time we must part. If anyone is interested and would like to make an offer. http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/media/The%20Vendome/DSC_0057-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=47


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)

Looks really cool!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I am searching for the Black dress version that holds a head and a knife.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, someone has the Donna the dead(haunted girl) dressed in black holding severed head and knife from Spirit Halloween in 2007. They are gonna ship it to me, but they need it to be half size in order to do that. Can you please tell me how to do that? Thanks!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Donna is made to compress for shipping. From the factory there were 2 plastic "locks" that went underneath the platform and locked into her leg rods to keep her down for shipping. You can basically just push her down, they might be able to tie or strap her to keep her compressed. Should easily be able to ship that way.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Diabolik said:


> Donna is made to compress for shipping. From the factory there were 2 plastic "locks" that went underneath the platform and locked into her leg rods to keep her down for shipping. You can basically just push her down, they might be able to tie or strap her to keep her compressed. Should easily be able to ship that way.


yep. When I store mine, I use bungee cords to keep her compressed


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Is your Donna still for sale?


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

SinTheDoll said:


> Just a quick heads up, for the Donna the Dead website that will be launched soon, gemmy released this Donna the Dead commercial that you can watch on the prop page. Here's the video link:
> http://www.gemmyusa.net/gemmy/donna_dead.wmv
> 
> The site isnt launched yet, but here's the link anyways:
> ...


Any way I can view the video???


----------

